# How am I doing?



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

I just started running boinc for WCG but I have been using boinc for a while. I just have a few questions.

I pretty much always have 4 tasks running with one on the gpu as shown below.






These are my in boinc statistics for WCG. I would also show WCG website statistics but the website is down right now. Last I looked I was getting 117,000 points per day. I do feel my gpu is being under utilized. It never shows it is being used above 0% no matter the program. You can see there is a pattern in clocks, voltages, and temps on gpuz.






This is on a 2500k 4ghz and a 7970 at 1100mhz 1600mhz. I could go higher but I left them at those clocks for 24/7 long term stability and good temps. I also run all the time except when I play game which is a few hours every other day, or about 10-25 hours a week according to steam. When I finally get my watercooling loop set up I will get higher clocks.

How am I doing?
Can I get more out of my pc without overclocking?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

You should be running at least 4 WU's on your 7970 (I run 6 on both of mine. Some run more on a 7970). This would result in a lot higher PPD.
See this thread to get set-up:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## m&m's (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw this on a HD 7870, while crunching GPU-Z reads 0%, but if you watch on CCC, you'll see the true percentage (about 75% with only 1 gpu unit on a HD 7870). 
**When a gpu unit is at 0%, at 49,770% and at 99,770%, only the CPU is used so at these percentage it's normal that the gpu utilization is at 0%.

Yes, you can get more points of your PC without overclocking, see this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138
You can add at least 3 gpu units on your 7970.

EDIT: DAMN, I'm slow at writing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> You should be running at least 4 WU's on your 7970



how many on a 6870, if i may ask?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. After I posted this thread I saw that in the stickies. I was actually just browsing it. Glad to know I can run 4+ WU's as I was unsure what I would do. I was going to start at two and move up. Now I will start at 4.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> how many on a 6870, if i may ask?



Post this question in this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138
I am not exactly sure:



james888 said:


> Thanks guys. After I posted this thread I saw that in the stickies. I was actually just browsing it. Glad to know I can run 4+ WU's as I was unsure what I would do. I was going to start at two and move up. Now I will start at 4.



There are peeps running 10 WU's on their 7970's


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> There are peeps running 10 WU's on their 7970's



Sounds extreme. I used to bitcoin mine also and there were certain aggression you could run at. I usually kept mine not too extreme just because it was relatively unstable but there were guys who would just run the max aggression that they could.

I will certainly have to test what I can do. I may have to downclock my 7970 if and when I get it running at 100%. My aim will be 60c at 100% on air which I should be able to do at 1000 mhz core.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you have everything sorted out at this point?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have everything sorted out at this point?



I am on the first step still. I was letting my boinc client get through the tasks it had before I uninstalled boinc.

I do have one question. The way the multiple work unit thread words it, it sounds like I can only run certain WCG tasks?


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am on the first step still. I was letting my boinc client get through the tasks it had before I uninstalled boinc.
> 
> I do have one question. The way the multiple work unit thread words it, it sounds like I can only run certain WCG tasks?



The format is changing for these from app_info to app_config so keep a watch on the later posts in that thread- you may be able to add in specific WCG projects much easier than before....


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> The format is changing for these from app_info to app_config so keep a watch on the later posts in that thread- you may be able to add in specific WCG projects much easier than before....



Will do. I don't have anything really specific I want to help. I just want to have maximum output. Only reason I started WCG is to hopefully push TPU above that 20th position or wherever it was.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

james888 said:


> Will do. I don't have anything really specific I want to help. I just want to have maximum output. Only reason I started WCG is to hopefully push TPU above that 20th position or wherever it was.



If you go all gpu work then you can output around 80-90k ppd (would put you in the Top 15 or so on the Team)

ATM 7970's are real Beasts for doing this work 

What version of the Boinc manager are you running?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you go all gpu work then you can output around 80-90k ppd (would put you in the Top 15 or so on the Team)
> 
> ATM 7970's are real Beasts for doing this work
> 
> What version of the Boinc manager are you running?



Only 80-90k ppd? I am currently getting 115,909.47 points per calendar day according to world community grid.

The gpu compute of a 7970 and the overclocking capabilities are why I got a 7970 over a 670 at the time. I am very well aware.

I am running 7.0.28.


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2012)

james888 said:


> Sounds extreme. I used to bitcoin mine also and there were certain aggression you could run at. I usually kept mine not too extreme just because it was relatively unstable but there were guys who would just run the max aggression that they could.
> 
> I will certainly have to test what I can do. I may have to downclock my 7970 if and when I get it running at 100%. My aim will be 60c at 100% on air which I should be able to do at 1000 mhz core.



Got a similar setup to you and I can testify it's not all that extreme to run 10WU. I am running a 7950 (1000/1275) at 55C with a stock speed i5 3570K. Running with 10WU and this is good for 100K BOINC / 700K WCG






The computer is very useable, no slowdowns or anything.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't use that computer most of the time. I could go much much more extreme. Since I got my laptop for school I use it for just about everything except gaming and more power requiring tasks.


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2012)

james888 said:


> I don't use that computer most of the time. I could go much much more extreme. Since I got my laptop for school I use it for just about everything except gaming and more power requiring tasks.



From what I've seen.. 10-12 is the most efficient number when paired with a 4GHz~ cpu. There are people who have 16 going on these Tahiti cards.. but they don't gain any more points.. they just do that for the runtime (you get roughly 1 day of runtime per GPU thread)


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

I finally got around to trying to do getting multiple wu's working. I used m&m's utility.

These are my settings. It does not seem to be working.

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.083</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1.000</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> I finally got around to trying to do getting multiple wu's working. I used m&m's utility.
> 
> These are my settings. It does not seem to be working.
> 
> ...



I have two questions:

How many GPU WUs do you want to run at the same time? 4? Because this is what you ask for in the first line. In the second line you ask for 12 and in the last line you say that each GPU WU can use one thread. You have 4......
And are you using version 7.0.42?

I run 10 on a i7 920 (8 threads) so my numbers are, 10, .100 and .800


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

I want 12 as I have in the settings.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

Then you should use:
<max_concurrent>12</max_concurrent>  
<gpu_usage>.083</gpu_usage> 
<cpu_usage>.33</cpu_usage>     

(12 WU's total)
(1/12=.083)
(4/12=.33)


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

I did those settings. It downloaded like 100 more tasks. I still only have 4 tasks actually running with only one using my gpu.

Wait... I am running boinc 7.0.28... I thought I was running the right version.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

What version of BOINC are you using?
You have to be using the 7.0.42 version.
Some people have had to restart BOINC several times for it to start working properly...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What version of BOINC are you using?
> You have to be using the 7.0.42 version.
> Some people have had to restart BOINC several times for it to start working properly...



Ya... just realized that before you posted.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

I think 12 WU's is pretty aggressive. I raised both of my 7970's from 6 WU's each to 8 WU's each. I think I am going to leave them at 8 each for now.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

Got the right version running and now it works. Who woud a thunk?

Seems to be running pretty good at 12 after just a few minutes. As I mentioned earlier, I am willing to be pretty aggressive. Still only runs at >60c.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds good! Glad you got it working


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

All those WUs going at once are a beautiful sight!  

Glad to hear that you got it working--now maybe we'll hit a new Team daily high-score


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2013)

Noticed my gpu had a max usage of 90.2% with 12 wu's and was still perfectly usable. So.... I now am seeing how 16 wu's run. Now I am am 99% usage and moving windows around on the desktop is a bit jittery.This is at clocks of 1100mhz core.

Now I am putting it to work!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Noticed my gpu had a max usage of 90.2% with 12 wu's and was still perfectly usable. So.... I now am seeing how 16 wu's run. Now I am am 99% usage and moving windows around on the desktop is a bit jittery.This is at clocks of 1100mhz core.
> 
> Now I am putting it to work!



16 WUs? 

That's incredible.  How many CPU cores are you giving each WU?  And how long does it take to do a batch of 16 WUs?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 16 WUs?
> 
> That's incredible.  How many CPU cores are you giving each WU?  And how long does it take to do a batch of 16 WUs?



4ghz 2500k. I only have 4 cores and I am giving .25 cpu's. I don't know if it getting me any better results than 12 but my gpu is being utilized at 99% now compared to 90% at 12. I can't beleive my max temp is 49c on my gpu. I turned on my case fans though compared to before.

When I was on 12 Wu's boinc estimated 3.35 minutes per task. On 16 it estimates 11.07 minutes per task. I don't know if it is worth it.


----------

